# Sex-crazed billy goat has become aggressive and violent!



## cwatkin (Jul 9, 2012)

It is that time of year again. One of my boys has completely lost his mind and is plowing through electric and woven wire fences to get what he wants. I didn't want babies in Feb so am trying to keep him separated which is becoming an issue.

He rammed into me hard and pushed me into a fence. This was unexpected as he is usually pretty docile. I had a log nearby and bonked him on the head several times to prevent me from ramming me again. Keep in mind he is close to 300lbs so a big boy and not fat. This is not one you want to be rammed by. I tried tethering him to a poll with a strap through a dog collar. The clips were all plastic so he just pulled hard and busted that collar. I tried a metal dog chain attached to the strap for more strength and that was quickly busted too.

So I went to the farm store and bought some bulk welded chain and hardware to make a collar that I could clip on and this seems to be working for now. He is snorting and blubbering uncontrollably and peeing all over himself right now. I don't know how goats ever mate with how gross they get but apparently the smells and obnoxious behavior work for them.

Any suggestions as to how I should keep him contained/controlled?

Conor


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

Personally, I'd cull him for the behavior, rut of not.


----------



## cwatkin (Jul 9, 2012)

He is downright dangerous so you may be right. He was my very first goat ever so would hate to see him go but to have a 300lb battering ram coming at you is not OK.

He seems a little more subdued tonight and wonder if it is because I hit him in the head with a piece of wood as hard as I could when he was charging at me. This seemed to keep him backed off after a few hits and I was able to get away.

This is strange because he used to be like a big dog just following you around. His kids are also typically friendly and just follow you around. None are bottle raised. This is just their natural temperament.

Conor


----------



## teejae (Jan 21, 2013)

I squirt water in heir faces with a hose or a bottle,my Border Collie will also bark in their faces to keep them in line :evil:


----------



## VVFarm (Dec 14, 2015)

How old is he? He may have just grown up, forgot his manners and is testing the water. In that case he may benefit some some basic behavior direction... ie: your big stick.
On the other hand, if you have children or elderly people around you may just want to skip straight to option two: cull him.
I always say that there's too many nice bucks out there to mess with a mean one. But if he throws nice kids or you're very fond of him then you definitely have my sympathy.


----------



## cwatkin (Jul 9, 2012)

I will see what happens. I had one where keeping him in line with a stick worked but I wasn't attached to him and sent him on his way to the sale. I will see what happens with this one. He definitely seemed more subdued afterwards.

Conor


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Wow. Scary. Following. I'm keeping two smaller bucks and they are young, but I know it'll be hard to contain them when they are older. A 300 pound aggressive buck scares the poop outta me.


----------



## TeyluFarm (Feb 24, 2016)

Holy cow! How do you not have broken bones? My goats are terrified by water, it's kinda amusing to watch them run when they see the spray bottle come out. They behave much better when they see it. But since Ivy never dealt with a buck in rut I'm not sure it would work on them.


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

It's good to always carry your spray bottle during breeding time. After they've been squirted a few times they will behave as long as they can see you have the bottle. I like to have one hanging near their pen. 

It's also important to educate yourself about buck behavior & body language. Often, you'll realize you've been letting challenging behaviors slide because you didn't recognize them. In many cases, young bucks will kind of test you with non-violent behaviors for a while before they full out butt you--if you haven't called them on it sooner. There have been quite a few threads here where we've discussed buck behavior that you can look at.

Wethering would be an alternative to culling if you're attached to him, but a vet would need to do it I think.

People have pretty good luck with buck pens made out of cattle panels, I've heard. Good luck & stay safe.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cattle prod works too. Once they hit 3 years old seems to be the time when the raging hormones can make them more aggressive.


----------



## cwatkin (Jul 9, 2012)

Yeah, he didn't do this until year 4 so I guess the hormones really come out after year 3 as you mention. I may try the water next time but assume I would need a sprayer or something just for this.

Cattle panels work when they are behaving, otherwise they bend them and break the spot welds that hold them together and they go right through.

I was also thinking about a cattle prod and would buy the most powerful one available.

I am sure that me being a male and trying to separate him from the females was seen as a challenge and has caused some of this. For now I am going to carry a heavy duty fiberglass handle I found and have the ready to bonk him if required. This seemed to let him know who was boss yesterday so a few sessions of this may break him of the bad behavior.

Conor


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I agree on the cattle prod. That's what I used on my buck when he challenged me as a yearling and have never had a problem with him sense. He's in total rut now and still wants me to touch and love him (gross!!) the water gun never works for any of my goats when they have their mind set on something.
But as for keeping him in. Mine were so bad about getting out, I lined the beef panels with hot fence and it was the same thing, they just went threw it or would knock each other into it till they grounded it out. I went out and bought some metal panels, I call them livestock panels, others call them corral panels but I bought some of those and then lined the inside with the panels that are like beef panels but they have 4X4 squares. I then went ahead and ran one strand of hot fence around it and so far so good. Your right those beef panels have to much give to them and mine can also break the dang welds. I think with what I have done it gives it more support, more of a solid wall so they can't power right threw them. And I only used the 4X4 panels because I figured if they go to stand on the fence (before I put the hot fence up) it would help not crush the livestock panels under their weight. I'm sure I could have got away with the beef panels with the hot fence being used as well


----------



## GoatMama123 (Sep 9, 2015)

Following.

I have a similar issue going on. I have a nice bruise on my arm from where he charged but I dodged it mostly.

I have been having to use a cable outdoor dog dog leash type deal (the biggest weight they had available) to even go in his pen now. I hook it around main support post and clip it to his collar before I go in (he will jump up for scratches) but it still is a real pain.

bonking him with things to keep him away seems to make it worse like he thinks you are playing with him. He is gorgeous so Id hate to seem him go.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yep, just recently I bought a cattle prod, it worked like a charm. One time used and if I have it on hand he keeps away. Even when I don't have it, I say "Quit it" and he says oh no stay away. So be sure you say a word out loud so he knows his behavior is not accepted and you don't always need that prod around.
I was not wanting to use it, but this year, my bucks seemed overly in rut. I don't know what has gotten into them this year, but it seems like a lot of breeders are seeing extra hormones raging.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

>>>Once they hit 3 years old seems to be the time when the raging hormones can make them more aggressive.<<<

Our Tommy sure fits the pattern I am seeing. And he turned 4 this year. I do not usually keep bucks around that long but my son and dil want him. We have just built him a shelter (which I have assured them he will never accept) and gotten electric fencing to keep him in and hopefully predators out. We should be moving him up there next week.

He has always been such a sweetheart. This year he has been a bear. We let him run with the girls as he would have torn his pen apart if we tried to separate. Some common sense and a SuperSoaker have kept him pretty much in line. He has a huge rack so we have to be extra vigilant about that.

He really hates being separated from his ladies. I have had to bribe him to be able to get them out of the gate to milk. Then he bawls like a baby until they are all back in.

He has stopped peeing and smelling so I am assuming everyone is pregnant. He is back to his old sweet self begging for a clove of garlic every morning.

Hope you can work things out with your guy. Tommy was a bottle baby but during rut he forgets who *Mama* was.


----------



## cwatkin (Jul 9, 2012)

Mine seems a little more subdued today and knows that he can't get away with it. I had to bonk him only like 3 times before he stopped so he is learning.

Conor


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

cwatkin said:


> Mine seems a little more subdued today and knows that he can't get away with it. I had to bonk him only like 3 times before he stopped so he is learning.
> 
> Conor


Lol only 3 times huh lol


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Can you rearrange your buck pen to feed and water from the outside during rut? This is the best option.

Just remember that hitting him on the head or horns, or pushing him - is mostly seen as a challenge to them. A cattle prod or strong water sprayer would be more effective and not physically challenging. If you get in a real pickle, get a real firm grasp on his beard and YANK up to give yourself time and space to get away.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

>>Just remember that hitting him on the head or horns, or pushing him - is mostly seen as a challenge to them. <<

I am always telling my husband not to come crying to me if he challenges a billy goat and gets the worst of it. I avoid getting damaged by making sure I do not put myself in the position to get rammed.


----------



## cwatkin (Jul 9, 2012)

He seems to realize that he is going to lose the challenges as of now. He had some pretty good bumps on his head from where I had to hit him and now acts a little skittish. Things had been going better but one of the girls came into heat today and I came home to an orgy going on right there on my front lawn. The goats had all broken through the electric fence and both males were going at it. I was hoping not to have any more winter babies but that doesn't look like it is going to happen.

They had gotten themselves tangled in the electric fence pretty well yesterday trying to get through and got shocked until it finally grounded on on a steel post. Obviously they want to breed more than they care about getting shocked. You can tell it is painful to them but they don't care.

Conor


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

I have to say, I don't really think you should hit him on the head. Bucks can sometimes interpret that as an invitation to headbutt you back. Experts usually suggest avoiding the head or horns. If you use the water sprayer it's most effective where they're not too furry-their face, belly or butt. I just have a regular spray bottle that can be adjusted to "stream." It goes at least 15 feet. 

I'm glad he's settling down again. He may test you every so often in the future just to see what he can get away with, & also be aware & ready next breeding season when he may be feeling protective of the does.


----------



## cwatkin (Jul 9, 2012)

I am going to get a cattle prod for the next time he acts up. Anyone have a suggestion as to a certain power or model? I know that I have just about the most powerful electric fence charger made (6 joules if I remember correct) but it doesn't seem to be enough. You can smell your skin or hair burning and you see stars if you touch it by accident. I assume cattle prods also come in different ratings and assume I want the biggest I can get.

Spraying seems pointless with mine when they get all crazy. I have some videos showing just how much their lose their minds. This is actually one I got rid of to maintain genetic diversity so was quite a bit smaller but they all act this crazy.











Conor


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Yup! that looks about right. Even when I let Tommy run with the girls he still bawls and blubbers like some sort of horny maniac. We even lost some baby bunnies from him ripping a hole in the rabbit enclosure. A cat got in and got three babies.
I guess that is why so many folks advise not to keep a buck.
We do not have an option but it has made for extra work.
And I have to laugh about the front yard orgy. Has me wondering if the electric fence we are putting in at my son's place is going to be enough.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Try having 12 crazed full size dairy bucks in one big pen! Fortunately, none have horns, but some (4) have (had)scours. They each have broken off a scur and pretty much sulk until they heal! Boy can they tear up fencing!


----------



## cwatkin (Jul 9, 2012)

Yes, they do certainly become horny maniacs when in the mood. This is funny for a short while but quickly becomes troublesome and obnoxious.

I give up. Two of the new females I just bought decided to break through the fence and were just wagging their tails and having a good ole time with the boys when I came home yesterday.

The electric fence was damaged in several places again today and the males were just wandering around with the females like it was normal. At least some of the insulators are so stretched out they just pop off the posts instead of breaking so I can just re-use them. It is a loose fit but the goats are going to pop them loose or break them anyway. They get shocked and jump/yelp but don't seem to really care as long as they are getting some.

I have had winter babies before and was so happy that all of mine last year were born in May. I guess I will be getting some Feb babies next year. Once one goes into heat it is like combat starts!

Conor


----------



## flatmountain (Aug 14, 2010)

When i have a dog in heat i have to kennel the female away and out of sight from the males. They bark whine, paw at the fence, and sometimes bite at the fencing trying to pull it off. Any way to move the bucks or does further away from each other until later in the fall?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Yes try and have the girls a little more out of site. The girls are just as bad about being bred as the boys. I have the girls now basically on one side of the house and the boys on the other, it seems to help quite a bit. You might still have to put up a permanent fence and just a strand of hot fence at the bottom to keep the girls from being bad. As for the hotshot/ cattle prod as far as I know they are all the same. They have different ends, long ones for cattle, short ones for hogs but they all should still have the same amount of electric threw them


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree.


----------



## cwatkin (Jul 9, 2012)

I think the damage is done this year, both to the fencing and the fact they are probably all pregnant now. I have been adding on to their pasture area and including both woods and more pasture. I have 48 acres so can't do it all at once. I have somewhat of a "pac-man" shaped setup now. The boys are adjoining the girls but that is not the biggest problem as that fence is fortified. The fenced in area is like a pac man or horseshoe around my place and the driveway. The problem is that they can see each other from the legs of the horseshoe and just blow right through the fence. They don't care that the fence is really hot and will make you see stars! They just want some and want it now! A person who came to buy some of the goat offspring I was selling was laughing that they wouldn't go through the fence for food but would for sex.

I am looking at opening up another pasture and may configure it so that the boys and girls can't see each other. Some land won't be available for grazing but it might save me a lot of hassle. I would then open the current boy's side up to the girls as they are adjoining and this would be very easy.

On the other hand, I have a chain lead on the big boy and he pulls hard. He weighs more than I do and is strong so it is quite a fight to drag him back to where he belongs. This could be a new sport in winter "goat skiing". Just put on some skis and hold on! He has more than enough strength to pull you along.

Conor


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

No it is frustrating for sure! I have been in your boat for the last 3 years. So far I am swearing by the livestock panel & beef panels with some hot fence thrown in lol they are testing it and I have to go out and put the hot fence back up every other day but they are still in. Mine can still see the girls, I can't make it so they can not, but the girls don't share a fence line with them so they can stick their butts right in their face and tease them so badly! 
I also understand the work in progress, I have to tell ya, it will always seem that way  but I put everything on hold and spent my 'fund' on that buck pen and I have to say my blood pressure is a lot lower this year lol the girls are still bad, they are actually probably worse then the boys just don't have the size behind them. But not having to deal with the boys I am way more happy this year


----------



## cwatkin (Jul 9, 2012)

The cattle panels with hot fence seems to work OK but you do have to keep an eye on the hot fence as they tend to ground it out. I made a bunch of temporary repairs yesterday and figure there is no point in fixing it right until this is over with.

They will bend over and break the welds on cattle panels if you don't have hot wire. The livestock panels are not cheap compared to plain hot wire, even 6 runs of it. It will be expensive to do this that way. How about woven wire backed up with hot wire? I have a section like this as well and it seems to work OK. You just have to wire on insulators to the woven wire to keep them from pushing the hot wire into the fence and grounding it out.

Conor


----------

